# Decepcionado por una compra en Ebay de electronica.



## Deltaeco (Dic 11, 2012)

Hola chicos , que tal les va? bueno por aqui hoy me ha llegado una compra que he realizado por ebay cual me ha tardado un mes y medio, pero es normal vienen desde china/japon. El tema es que he pedido varias cosas a distintos vendedores (buscando lo mas economico), y me han llegado , son varios integrados, unos transistores (todo lo que hace falta para armar la cnc de D@rio) pero tambien me pedi 40 unidades de lm7812 que ya no tenia mas por el taller. pues nada llega todo y miro todo ok, pero cuando voy a colocar los 7812 en su caja del taller, me fijo que estaba raro, su numeracion era rara, casi no se entendia, pues me decidi a comprobarlos, pues nada fuente fija a 15 vcc y a medir su salida, a la salida me da 9.5v asi con varios y asi con todos,vamos que me han timado ¡¡ lo bueno que no le he votado todavia su clasificacion de venta ¡¡menos mal!! , les paso una foto para que vean como se nota, esta al lado de un lm317t de la misma marca ST (ya que no tengo 7812 para compararlos pero se saltan de falsificados que da miedo miren mirennn  ¡¡



Se nota que lo han escrito con algun tipo de cnc o alguna grabadora de algo , no se nota como una tinta sino como si fueran perforados a lo minimo.

Tengan cuidado aunque fue mi primer timo desde 4 años que llevo comprando en ebay. voy a denunciarlos a ebay y haber que me comentan.

saludos a todos y perdonen por el tex si fue muy extenso..

PD: SI entra en la normal del foro comentar el NOMBRE DEL VENDEDOR DE EBAY cual me vendio estos falsificados me lo comentan y si lo permiten lo pondre sin problemas, asi evitamos esta epidermia....


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 11, 2012)

WTF! lo siento señores moderadores, solo son 3 letras Jamás había visto una falsificación tan ordinaria, es lo peor que he visto en la industria electrónica (junto con los capacitores empacados dentro de cascarones de otros) Esas letras son practicamente a mano, me imagino que hasta los fabricaron en el garajae de una casa en china jejejeje no se sabe el alcance de esta gente, que si bién tiene mucho intelecto desconocen el significado de los buenos productos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 11, 2012)

Precisamente por eso es que, antes de comprar, hay que estudiar la reputación del vendedor. De todas formas, eBay tiene muy buenos sistemas de protección al comprador, si reciben una denuncia y el vendedor no te cumple, eBay te regresa parte o la totalidad del monto del producto y el vendedor es expulsado "sin anestesia"


----------



## Deltaeco (Dic 11, 2012)

Ok, le he escrito un mensaje por ebay al vendedor , con la foto como la que le he puesto aqui haber que me contesta, en caso que me diga que tal o no se ponga de acuerdo pues enviare la foto a ebay y procedere a la denuncia con paypal para ver si puedo recuperar algo de la compra (6.85€), porque el producto solamente sirve para trabar el pelo...

Saludos.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 11, 2012)

Si el Vendedor tiene buena reputacion como dice RAT no hay problema le cambia el componente, pero se dieron garraaaa con esoeso esta escrito a manooooo que arabe tan pasadoooomas ordinario que un marrano con diente de oro........una etiqueta pequeña impresa habia quedado mejor, pero si le compro a MR.Stogman si pailaaaaa


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 11, 2012)

También puedes amenazarlo con que darás aviso a la "ST", no sé, todo es valido con tal que se te hagan valer tus derechos como comprador.


----------



## Deltaeco (Dic 12, 2012)

Hola amigos buenos dias, voy a optar en dejarlo a mano con una denuncia en ebay aver que tal suena , si suena mal pues me pensare lo de expresar esta opinion a los de ST.

Saludos.


----------



## Deltaeco (Dic 13, 2012)

Hola chicos, antes de realizar la denuncia he decidido en mandarle un mensaje indicandole que me gustaria recuperar como sea lo invertido en esta compra , indicandole o con envio de los originales o la devuelta del dinero de la compra , ahora que me acabo de conectar despues de un duro dia de trabajo... he visto que me ha contestado y a sido asi:

-si señor
- estamos solucionandole el problema 
-siento mucho lo ocurrido, pronto tendra una respuesta .
-saludos.

voy a esperar ha ver en que termina , mejor esto a no recibir nada pienso yo... les segire informando. saludos.


----------



## PsyChoW (Dic 13, 2012)

Yo hubiese ido directamente a la denuncia con ebay, porque es el peor timo que pude ver, ni si quiera se esforzaron por poner bien las letras 
Igual tambien esta bien lo que haces. Comentanos despues lo que te dicen.


----------



## Deltaeco (Dic 14, 2012)

PsyChoW dijo:


> Yo hubiese ido directamente a la denuncia con ebay, porque es el peor timo que pude ver, ni si quiera se esforzaron por poner bien las letras
> Igual tambien esta bien lo que haces. Comentanos despues lo que te dicen.



El problema esque no tengo posibilidad en colocar la denuncia de ebay, porque el paquete duro 52 dias en llegar, y tienes para denunciar hasta los 45 dias (no se si llego tan tarde adredes para que no puendan denunciar, pero me parece estraño que en un mes no llegen ) pero bueno como no puedo denunciar por ebay voy a esperar a ver si lo podemos tratar de esta forma.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 15, 2012)

che, si podes denunciar:


hacele otra compra (pero no pagues nada, y cancelala antes de que venza el plazo  )  solo para poder denunciarlo.
ademas, no se como es ebay pero si pods hacer preguntas pues podes denunciar ante todos.


----------



## tiago (Dic 16, 2012)

Amenazalos con ponerles la calificación mas negativa posible.
Eso les hace mucha pupa, exigeles un nuevo envío o un reembolso. De todos modos haz llegar la queja a los servicios de atención al cliente de Ebay. No puedes salir perdiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## Deltaeco (Dic 25, 2012)

Hola chicos, al final no he tenido respuesta y hoy mismo le he escrito un MP algo mas amenazante , indicándole que le denunciaba si no tenia respuesta de el a las autoridades competentes, ademas , que también se lo comentaría a la casa STMicroelectronics sobre lo sucedido para que abran alguna situación legal sobre el tema.
No paso ni 1 hora y me contesto, que me devuelve el dinero a paypal de lo pagado y que así todo queda solucionado. yo le dije que ok, que espero su ingreso.

valla tela con el chino...

saludos.


----------



## PsyChoW (Dic 25, 2012)

Esperemos que sea verdad y que te devuelva el dinero


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 25, 2012)

jajaj como chino de mercado ,
*''no entende ,no entende''* exclama cuando le reclamas alguna cosa jajaja
*''dinero no devuelve,cambio cambio producto''*
ya es un clásico con los mercaderes chinos ¡¡


----------



## Deltaeco (Dic 25, 2012)

jajaj pero el si entendió cuando vio este link que le envié sobre denunciarle a las autoridades competentes ... https://www.gdt.guardiacivil.es/webgdt/home_alerta.php jejeje saludos


----------



## moises95 (Dic 25, 2012)

Que falsificación!!  Esas letras parecen hechas a mano, ademas de parecer estar marcadas a rayado. 

Mira, te da 9.5V, funciona como un lm7809 con overvoltaje de entrada... 

Bueno, haber si te devuelve el dinero


----------



## Deltaeco (Dic 27, 2012)

JAJAJA pues eso echo a mano... tiene que ser un fiera para escribirlos todos iguales jaja, creo que lo marcaron con algún router cnc o algo parecido..

si me da 9.5v la cuestión si es fiable eso para algún circuito o no....

y lo del dinero por lo visto me va a hacer la transferencia a paypal de nuevo. estoy esperando a ello.

saludos chicos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 27, 2012)

Las veces que me ha pasado, la devolución me la han hecho de inmediato, esperemos a ver que pasa


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 27, 2012)

Deltaeco dijo:


> Ok, le he escrito un mensaje por ebay al vendedor , con la foto como la que le he puesto aqui haber que me contesta, en caso que me diga que tal o no se ponga de acuerdo pues enviare la foto a ebay y procedere a la denuncia con paypal para ver si puedo recuperar algo de la compra (6.85€), porque el producto solamente sirve para trabar el pelo...
> 
> Saludos.




40 lm7812 por 6.85 €?  Con razón son falsificados, ya aprendiste la leccion de que lo barato te sale caro, En una oportunidad tuve que utilizar unos reguladores de esta serie pero tipo militar y te cuento que cada uno lo conseguí mas o menos a 2.5€ entonces saca tus propias conclusiones de la calidad de estos reguladores!!!!, con los chinos se puede esperar cualquier cosa, a mi me paso con una mainboard, nunca funcionó y me tomaron del pelo bastante, pero al momento de ponerles la queja en paypal y denunciarlos ahi si se comportan como unos dulces angelitos y te devuelven todo.

Saludos


----------



## moises95 (Ene 2, 2013)

Deltaeco dijo:


> si me da 9.5v la cuestión si es fiable eso para algún circuito o no....
> 
> y lo del dinero por lo visto me va a hacer la transferencia a paypal de nuevo. estoy esperando a ello.
> 
> saludos chicos.



Si esque son fiables y dan 1A seguro pues ya te sirve  .......  Alamejor le pones carga y pasa algo 

¿Te ha hecho transferencia?


----------



## Deltaeco (Ene 2, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> 40 lm7812 por 6.85 €?  Con razón son falsificados, ya aprendiste la leccion de que lo barato te sale caro, En una oportunidad tuve que utilizar unos reguladores de esta serie pero tipo militar y te cuento que cada uno lo conseguí mas o menos a 2.5€ entonces saca tus propias conclusiones de la calidad de estos reguladores!!!!, con los chinos se puede esperar cualquier cosa, a mi me paso con una mainboard, nunca funcionó y me tomaron del pelo bastante, pero al momento de ponerles la queja en paypal y denunciarlos ahi si se comportan como unos dulces angelitos y te devuelven todo.
> 
> Saludos



Hola compañero, yo si vi que eran tan baratos y claro lo primero que piensas es,,, y si es verdad?  , pero bueno, yo el tema que tardaron en llegar mas de 2 meses y se pasaron los 45 dias para denunciar por paypal...

pero bueno hay esperando estoy.



moises95 dijo:


> Si esque son fiables y dan 1A seguro pues ya te sirve  .......  Alamejor le pones carga y pasa algo
> 
> ¿Te ha hecho transferencia?



jajaja, no se que pasara con carga no lo he probado, no, todavía no me ha realizado la transferencia, vamos a dejarle unos días de respiro haber que me comenta.

saludos.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 10, 2013)

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola amigos buenos dias, voy a optar en dejarlo a mano con una denuncia en ebay aver que tal suena , si suena mal pues me pensare lo de expresar esta opinion a los de ST.
> Saludos.


 Denúncialo con la gente de _*ST*_, te lo van a agradecer y de seguro te envían algunos gratis de recompensa 

Yo estaba con ganas de comprar por la web ya que hay problemas con las importaciones y todo se va al demonio, 
pero estoy leyendo bien antes de perder los pocos pesos que tanto me cuesta ganar.

Saludos hermano, que tengas suerte


----------

